# CPT for intra-articular injection



## Leegrant24 (Mar 14, 2013)

I need help with a cpt code for:
intra-articular injection in the thumb, what cpt code can I use for it?


----------



## Leegrant24 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Thumb intra-articular injection*

would it be 20600?


----------



## aaron.lucas (Mar 15, 2013)

yeah, knuckles count as small joints, so 20600 would be correct.


----------



## Leegrant24 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for the help.


----------



## casmith2012 (Feb 5, 2015)

*intra articular injection*

I need a code for intra articular injection, sternum.   Any help is appreciated


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 5, 2015)

casmith2012 said:


> I need a code for intra articular injection, sternum.   Any help is appreciated



Can you post the note?  Because intra articulate means into the joint, and sternum is not a joint.


----------

